# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Decline bench press bad for chest growth?

## JerzeyBoy

Just a question...

I've heard different things about the same arguement...

I'm looking to get the biggest and best shaped chest possible...

Not to mention I am bulking and going for mega mass...

I've heard that decline bench press is bad for growing ur chest, but than I heard that is great for shaping your chest...

What's the deal with this? Is it better to add this to chest day or take it out??

Thanks,
-Jerseyboy

----------


## JuicyJim

I have had great success with decline bench. it essentially focuses on your lower chest, i think adding it to your chest routine will give you some great gains, but dont' get stuck on it, always switch up your chest workouts, i try and do something different in my workout every week.

----------


## Flexor

Going for shape eh? Well actually thats not possible. Your genetics dictates your muscle shape, all you can do is work them and they will grow the way they are going to grow.

Doing decline will stimulate the bottom of your chest more and encourage growth at the same time. Growth IS SHAPE.

Dips are better than decline, so drop decline. Dips with the elbows flared out leaning forward slightly put more emphasis on the lower pec by taking out both the shoulders and the triceps by leaning forward more.

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> Going for shape eh? Well actually thats not possible. Your genetics dictates your muscle shape, all you can do is work them and they will grow the way they are going to grow.
> 
> Doing decline will stimulate the bottom of your chest more and encourage growth at the same time. Growth IS SHAPE.
> 
> Dips are better than decline, so drop decline. Dips with the elbows flared out leaning forward slightly put more emphasis on the lower pec by taking out both the shoulders and the triceps by leaning forward more.


WHy you always gotta get so technical man...he just wants to know how to put on some mass on every part of the chest. yeah decline press is good but i would recommend doing some decline flyes.

----------


## S.P.G

> WHy you always gotta get so technical man...he just wants to know how to put on some mass on every part of the chest. yeah decline press is good but i would recommend doing some decline flyes.


  :Hmmmm:  Hay flexors not being technical at all, what he said is spot on, he asked a question and got a good answer, I would recommend sticking with the basics midrange compound movements, this is the way to go in terms of hypertrophy drop all cable work and flys, overall skeletal muscle hypertrophy is a lot more complicated than just saying chuck in some flys.

----------


## MASTER

yeh weighted dips are the way to go!!

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

> I've heard that decline bench press is bad for growing ur chest, but than I heard that is great for shaping your chest...


i didnt see that part  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## spywizard

stress the muscle
feed the muscle
rest the muscle.. 

repeat.. that's all you need.. 

I do decline as an add on .. 

that is i will do 3 different exercises for the incline.. (dont do flat anymore)

and throw decline in after 6 weeks to change the routine..

----------


## J.S.N.

> I've heard that decline bench press is bad for growing ur chest, but than I heard that is great for shaping your chest...
> 
> What's the deal with this? Is it better to add this to chest day or take it out??
> 
> Thanks,
> -Jerseyboy


it's quite the opposite for 90% of people. decline bench press allows you to go heaviest of all bench press movements and is easier on the shoulders than the flat bench press and thus can lead to awesome gains. the problem is it places very little stress on the upper pecs and you can end up have muscle boobies because you have no upper chest and a massive lower chest.

that's why many bodybuilders consider incline bench presses to be the most important chest movement and the one that should be first in most chest routines. it harder to grow the upper chest because you can't go as heavy on incline presses.

----------


## robkesl

i personally everyweek, switch my chest workout, from flatbench to incline. to flat bench to *DIPS!!!!* that way your hitting both upper and lower equally, untill you have well developed pectoral growth, this would be good for most

----------


## Cotton

I personally never do decline. I will rotate between incline and flat bench each week as robkesl does. I like to concentrate more on my upper pecs cause it's slower to respond. I get plenty of lower pec work with flat bench and dips.

----------

